# 1996 Cherokee Plow choices



## terrapin (Nov 25, 2004)

I am looking to put a plow on my Cherokee and was wondering what you guys suggest. I saw a barely used Meyer Unimount subframe on Ebay and notice that a lot of Cherokees I have seen use this system. I am looking to keep my costs as cheap as possible since I will not be doing heavy commercial stuff just a few driveways. Any input would be a big help. My Jeep also has newer front Springs and the Upcountry Suspension kit which adds about an inch of height over the normal stock coils


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

A 6'5" meyer is not a bad idea, its probley the only one you will find used. Other options include Western 6'5" Sport Utility Plow or 7'2" LSX. Blizzard makes the 680LT and 720LT, I have a 7' Curtis on mine which is great. Snoway will also have a plow for you. If you definately want to go used then you will have the easiest time finding Meyer then less luck with the western and snoway and its very unlikely that you will find a Blizzard or curtis used.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Just make sure that what ever of the above plows you choose you put some ballast in the Jeep because it will need it to handle it correctly with its light weight and short wheel base. Somewhere around 400lb or so give ot take (depending on plow) should do nicely.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> Just make sure that what ever of the above plows you choose you put some ballast in the Jeep because it will need it to handle it correctly with its light weight and short wheel base. Somewhere around 400lb or so give ot take (depending on plow) should do nicely.


Yes, i run 440 LBS in mine, improves handeling and helps reduce sag, I also have timbrens. I use tube sand for ballast, so i end up taking it out of the rear between storms, the rear end does not need the extra weight anymore then the front end does


----------



## terrapin (Nov 25, 2004)

Will Timbrens or Air Shocks be needed to keep the front from bottoming out? A local guy I know runs a Snoway Predator ST and hasn't done anything the front end. Do you notice any advanced wear on front end parts yet, especially the track bar and tie rod ends? Thanks for the input


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Any plow will increase tha amount of wear on front end it is just hard to say when and where it will happen. Just take that thing off when not using it and alway set plow on ground when not driving it too. I would think that the weakest link would be the front axle pivot points and possibly 4 link suspension bushings. Keeping it ballasted far back will easy some of the strain on the front end.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go with the curtis 7ft


----------



## zack (Oct 28, 2004)

I just installed a Meyer TM6.5 on my '88 Cherokee Limited (with "heavy duty" suspension). Installation was fairly straight forward. It worked out great except the front end was riding on the bump stops and sitting WAY too low. I added some Timbrens, now it rides perfect and sits almost level. Don't underestimate the value of Timbrens! They really are worth it. The Timbrens are a complete PITA to install on a Cherokee, though. You might wanna have a shop do them. It took me about 8 hours to put them on, about the same amount of time it took to install the plow.

I also looked at the Western and the Curtis. The Western was backordered until February. The Curtis is a very nice unit, but quite pricy. The Meyer is decent quality. Not great, but decent. Good enough for my 15 year old Jeep.

Unfortunately, I developed a major overheating problem today (headgasket??). Hope I can get it fixed before the white stuff falls!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

zack said:


> I just installed a Meyer TM6.5 on my '88 Cherokee Limited (with "heavy duty" suspension). Installation was fairly straight forward. It worked out great except the front end was riding on the bump stops and sitting WAY too low. I added some Timbrens, now it rides perfect and sits almost level. Don't underestimate the value of Timbrens! They really are worth it. The Timbrens are a complete PITA to install on a Cherokee, though. You might wanna have a shop do them. It took me about 8 hours to put them on, about the same amount of time it took to install the plow.
> 
> I also looked at the Western and the Curtis. The Western was backordered until February. The Curtis is a very nice unit, but quite pricy. The Meyer is decent quality. Not great, but decent. Good enough for my 15 year old Jeep.
> 
> Unfortunately, I developed a major overheating problem today (headgasket??). Hope I can get it fixed before the white stuff falls!


The plow will disrupt airflow through radiator. You need to beef up air flow thought radiator. Also if you cooked it, inline 6's tend to warp their heads when they get too hot and blow the head gasket afterwards. Make sure you have the head re-trued before you re-install it if the head gasket has failed.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Hey Zack!
Glad you got the plow installed on your Cherokee.
Now lets see some pictures!
 John.......................


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

terrapin said:


> I am looking to put a plow on my Cherokee and was wondering what you guys suggest. I saw a barely used Meyer Unimount subframe on Ebay and notice that a lot of Cherokees I have seen use this system. I am looking to keep my costs as cheap as possible since I will not be doing heavy commercial stuff just a few driveways. Any input would be a big help. My Jeep also has newer front Springs and the Upcountry Suspension kit which adds about an inch of height over the normal stock coils


I put a set of ZJ v8 springs in my 91, and they worked great! I bought the springs from murrays discount auto parts for 39 bucks new. Plus they have a life time warranty


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Plowlikehell said:


> I put a set of ZJ v8 springs in my 91, and they worked great! I bought the springs from murrays discount auto parts for 39 bucks new. Plus they have a life time warranty


Now thats using your noodle! 
:waving:


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Timbrens were a great addition to my Jimmy!


----------

